# mist king vs. exo terra monsoon



## crestedgecko (Nov 19, 2010)

I have heard so mant good things about the mist king, i was wondering which was better, the mist king or monsoon?


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Monsoon is fresh on the market. I don't think anyone here has any hands on experiance with it yet. I really like my mistking system.


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

Read through this thread:
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/59772-new-misting-option-exo-terra-monsoon.html

Summary:
Its just another over priced piece of c*** for pet stores to sell to people who dont know any better.
Mist King is way better.


----------



## crestedgecko (Nov 19, 2010)

thanks do you know a good place in canada to get the mistking?


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Is based in canada MistKing Misting Systems by Jungle Hobbies Ltd


----------



## crestedgecko (Nov 19, 2010)

I was also wondering what is so good about the mistking?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I used to own a rainmaker and now I have the mistking. The rainmaker is an excellent system for putting on your shelf to gather dust!! You simply cannot go wrong with a Mistking. If you get the exoterra, what will you do should you ever decide to expand? Throw it away and start over...with a Mistking!
Doug


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

the nozzles are incredable. complete plug and play and versitile. you can add as many as you want in seconds. 

you wont be disapointed. he also stands by his systems 100% 

my stuff normally make it here to Minnesota in about 5 days with the cheapest shipping option. I think thats awsome comeing from canada


----------



## crestedgecko (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks for the good info I'll see if I can get my hands on a mistking


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

crestedgecko said:


> I was also wondering what is so good about the mistking?


The pump alone is worth the price. Marty is always helpful and makes sure that his customer is happy with their mistking. The system is expandable if you add more tanks to your collection. The timer that comes with the mistking is very good. The system mist heads that he sells dont drip for an hour after the mist pump stops. The pump is quiet if used properly. The system produces a very fine mist, not large droplets of water.


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

Okapi said:


> The pump is quiet if used properly. The system produces a very fine mist, not large droplets of water.



and zip the mist lines to something, they can make some noise if not secured. I agree, the mist itself is top notch as well.


----------

